# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forrajes  Vendo semilla de maralfalfa

## Alper

Amigos:
Tengo a la venta semilla de *MARALFALFA,* excelente forrajera perenne.
Sus rendimientos oscilan entre *120 y 200 Toneladas por corte, cada setenta días.*
Está muy difundido su cultivo entre los ganaderos de Colombia y Ecuador.
Apto para todo tipo de ganado y animales menores, como cuyes, conejos, etc.
Cordialmente atenderé sus consultas y pedidos.Temas similares: Venta de semilla de maralfalfa VENDO SEMILLA DE ALFALFA SAMPEDRANA Vendo Semilla de Sacha inchi Vendo semilla de cebolla variedades Vendo semilla de ajo napuri

----------


## Alper

Fotos del cultivo de MARALFALFA

----------

jbeltran_26@hotmail.com

----------


## Alfonso Tirado Silba

Hola , bueno me parece muy impresionante el tamaño de este pasto me hace recordar al pasto elefente , parece un genero pennisetum, bueno el tema de los pemnisetum es que tienen demasiados carbohidratos estructurales , lignina, celulosa y hemicelulosa, bueno , talvez sea de otro genero , entonces podriamos hablar de una mejor caractaritica palatable y digestible , bueno , la consulta no se si podrias enviarme un analisis bromatologico con los siguientes datos: FDN, FDA, Proteina cruda, ENL, digestibilidad , bueno esta información es porque hay muhcos mitos en torno a maralafalfa que lo vengo escuchando desde ahce 5 años que escuche sobre este forraje en un foro en engormix y en otro mejor pasto de argentina y ahsta ahora no lo tengo claro porque se hablaba de niveles de proteina cruda y digestible muy altos y muy cercanos a valores de una leguminosa, bueno te agradeceria enormemente esa información o yo tambien hare mis propios analisis por eso te visitare por guadalupe para sacar unas muestras de l pasto, muchas gracias.

----------


## Alper

Alfonso, visítame cuado gustes, previo aviso, en cuanto al tema que mencionas, realmente la discusión continua y creo que continuará por mucho tiempo.
Pero vayamos a la práctica, el ganado desarrolla sin problemas, tengo un campo que me rinde 200 TM por corte entre los sesenta y setenta días, con fertilización orgánica y EM, hay que suplementar con una leguminosa si es posible, en Ecuador, lo pican y le agregan melaza y sales minerales, con buenos resultados en ganado de engorde.
El pasto MARALFALFA, no tiene lo que llamamos el siso, que es un problema para los trabajadores durante el corte, el cual si se presenta, en Pasto Elefante, Sugar, y otros además del largo periodo entre cortes.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Jaime Tavera

Puede enviar datops de contacto para conversar sobre la compra de semillas?
saludos
JT

----------


## Alper

Javier:
Mi teléfono: 976-156693
Saludos.

----------


## kscastaneda

Aquí fotos de Maralfalfa de Alper en Guadalupe, le pone materia orgánica descompuesta con el EM.COMPOST porque se transforma en composta de alta calidad. No le atacan plagas ni enfermedades. Su Maralfalfa es rica en proteínas 17.1% lamenteblemente las pilas se bajaron y no le pude tomar fotos a las vacas que estaban con buen porte y salud comiendo su Maralfalfa y tomando su EM.1 en sus bebederos a razón de 2 litros de em.activado x cada 1000 litros de agua.  IMG_2667.jpg 
Saludos,

----------


## kscastaneda

Maralfalfa lista para ser picada y dada al ganado vacuno.

----------


## Alper

Amigos:
El empleo de forrajes tal como es la *MARALFALFA*, como base de la ración para ganado vacuno, permite afrontar con éxito el alza del precio de los alimentos concentrados.
Adjunto interesante información al respecto. www.produsemsa.com.ar/ProdAlfalfaPastura.html

----------


## kscastaneda

Alfredo aquí los files que me enviaste para subir. 
Saludos,

----------


## Alper

Gracias Carlos.
Adjunto algunas fotos de su cultivo.
Saludos.  MARALFALFA LOTE 2 - LOS TAYALES 015.jpgMARALFALFA LOTE 2 - LOS TAYALES 007.jpgMARALFALFA LOTE 2 - LOS TAYALES 185.jpgMARALFALFA LOTE 2 - LOS TAYALES 023.jpgMARALFALFA LOTE 2 - LOS TAYALES 022.jpg

----------


## Alper

Excelente producción de pasto *MARALFALFA, DE 60 DÍAS,* lista para el corte y para su ganado.  MARALFALFA MARZO 2011 007.jpgMARALFALFA MARZO 2011 003.jpgMARALFALFA MARZO 2011 017.jpgMARALFALFA MARZO 2011 018.jpgMARALFALFA MARZO 2011 005.jpg

----------


## Alfonso Tirado Silba

Ing. Castañeda segun lei aqui dice 17.1 de proteinas pero su analisis de cajamarca dice 14.7 de proteinas, en el mismo analisis de cajamarca leo que solo tiene 11 por ciento de materia seca????? osea 89% es agua??, me parece excesivo en comparacion a chala y alfalfa con 25 %.
le ruego me aclare estos puntos

----------


## Alper

Estimado Alfonso:
El análisis que mencionas, me fué proporcionado por un agricultor y ganadero de Guadalupe, la publicación fué realizada gentilmente por el Ing. carlos Castañeda.
Como verás el tema de proteinas, materia seca, etc., es motivo de discución en muchos foros, como tal, el tema no está agotado.
Como ganadero y agricultor, considero que,*una mezcla de forrajes*,es lo más adecuado. 
Con respecto al cultivo de la chala y alfalfa, el pasto *MARALFALFA*, presenta algunas ventajas, gran rusticidad, alta producción, *cero empleo de agroquímicos*, lo cual no ocurre con la chala y alfalfa en costa. 
Tal como ocurre con la alfalfa, el porcentaje de proteina varia de acuerdo al momento en el que se realiza el corte. *Su pricipal ventaja: altísima producción: hasta 200 TM, a los 70 días entre cortes.*  
Animate ha realizar algunas pruebas de su cultivo, para evaluar sus ventajas ó desventajas.

----------


## kscastaneda

Plop, exijo una explicación !!! ------>>> ... ya lo dije antes, podemos discutir y discutir .... a algunos les sale 17, a otros 15, a otros 11 a otros 14; que te puedo decir; como han manejado sus campos ? 
Hay que hacer las pruebas, yo ya tengo mi saco que le compre a ALFREDO para hacer las mias y cuando tenga mis resultados y mi paquete tecnologico establecido o sea cuando haya vivido la experiencia; pues la compartiré, mientras tanto ... que puedo decirte si no son mis análisis. 
Saludos,

----------


## Alper

Amigos: 
Para recordarles que tengo a la venta semilla ded Maralfalfa.
Se obtienen hasta *200 TM* de forraje verde, cada *70 días.*  *Cero aplicación de agroquímicos.* 
Enviamos a todo el país.

----------


## Alper

Amigos:
Para el mes de Diciembre, dispongo de semilla de MARALFALFA, para su envio a todo el país.
Saludos.

----------


## Alper

Amigos:
Durante el cultivo de maralfalfa, no se emplean agroquímicos, produce un excelente forraje natural.
Disponemos de semilla para el mes de Diciembre.
Envios a todo el país.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## kscastaneda

Alfredo me llamo un señor de Chimbote interesado en comprarte; le di tu número. 
Saludos,

----------


## CORPORACION

SOMOS UNA EMPRESA PERUANA
venta Maca, Quinua, Kiwicha, cañihua, uchuva, aguaymanto, Maíz, paccho o maíz chulpi ,Sorgo, Fríjol Peruano, Garbanzo, Trigo, cebada, mani, Poroto Mung, Frijol castilla, pallar, carapulcra, papaseca molida, haba, lenteja serrana, arveja, tarwi o chocho tauri tarhui, bayo, panamito, zarandaja chileno o bocona, Maiz Mote, Mote de maiz, trigo mote, shambar, arroz de cebada, moron, caraota, aji paprika, Tara, Spiny Holdback, Taya, Dividivi de los Andes, Entre Otros   
noubi corporation  sac, is a Peruvian company, our products have international quality standards,sell beans such as Canary Beans, Black eye Beans, Lima beans, chickpea, Maca ,Quinoa, Amaranth, cañihua, Maize, corn, Sorghum, Beans Peruvian, Chickpea, canary beans, Wheat Grain Buckwheat,barley, mani, Mung bean, Cowpea black eyes beans,caupi, Lima bean, habas, lentil, pea, tarwi cunt tauri tarhui, potato ,carapulcra,bayo bean, panamito bean, bean trifles Chilean or bocona, corn Mote mote corn, mote wheat, shambar wheat, barley rice moron, paprika pepper, Tare Spiny Holdback Taya Dividivi de los Andes, others 
Corporación Noubi Sac   www.noubisac.com/Products.pdf  www.noubisac.com/ 
LORENZO NOLASCO CHUQUIRUNA  
E-mail:lorenzonolasco@noubisac.com  
Phone +51- 949 929 840
 +51- 948 019 161 
+51- 976 304 562  
RPM *179840  
Ciudad: Trujillo Perú

----------


## Alper

Gracias Carlos, ya contactamos.
Igualmente al amigo Fernando Frech, de Oxapampa.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Alper

NOVIEMBRE-DICIEMBRE 2011 466.jpgNOVIEMBRE-DICIEMBRE 2011 467.jpgNOVIEMBRE-DICIEMBRE 2011 475.jpgNOVIEMBRE-DICIEMBRE 2011 480.jpgNOVIEMBRE-DICIEMBRE 2011 482.jpgAmigos:
Dispongo de semilla de Maralfalfa para la venta, envios a todo el país.
Adjunto fotos de su cultivo en fundo Guadalupe, La Libertad.

----------


## Alper

Amigos:
Para fines del presente mes de Febrero, dispongo de semilla de Maralfalfa.
Envios a todo el país.
Saludos cordiales.IMG_9075 [Desktop Resolution].jpgMARALFALFA MARZO 2011 017.jpg

----------


## Alper

Amigos :
A partir de la primera semana de Marzo, dispongo de semilla de MARALFALFA.
Envios a todo el país.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Alper

Amigos:
Dispongo de semilla de excelente semilla seleccionada de MARALFALFA, envios a todo el país.  *Tlefs.             976-15 6693,                        RPM *653385 * Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Alper

Amigos:
A los interesados en sembrar esta forrajera de corte.
Solamente dispongo de semilla hasta fines del presente mes de Marzo.
Envios a todo el país.
Saludos cordiales.IMG_9072 [Desktop Resolution].jpg

----------


## Alper

Amigos:
Para recordarles a los interesados en adquirir semilla de Maralfalfa, envios a todo el país. Telef. 976-156693
                                             RPM * 65 33 85    
Saludos cordiales.MARALFALFA LOTE 2 - LOS TAYALES 185.jpgNOVIEMBRE-DICIEMBRE 2011 467.jpg

----------


## Alper

Amigos: 
El cultivo de maralfalfa, es completamente inocuo para su ganado, no se emplean agroquímicos, forraje completamente natural.
Envios a todo el país.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Alper

Amigos:
Dispongo del último lote de semilla de la presente temporada.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Alper

Estimados amigos:
El envio se realiza a todo el país.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Alper

Estimado Alberto:
Tu pedido está programado para la próxima semana.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## GHINO CASTILLO

HOLA, ME INTERESA COMPRAR SEMILLA DE MARAFALFA, QUE TAN BENEFICIOSO PUEDE SER PARA ALIMENTAR GANADO OVINO, ES NECESARIO ESPERAR LOS SESENTA DIAS PARA SU COSECHA O TAMBIEN SE PUEDE EMPLEAR LA TECNICA DEL PASTOREO POR LOTES. GRACIAS.

----------


## Alper

Estimado Ghino:
La Maralfalfa, es un pasto de corte, no es recomendable en pastoreo.
Para obtener altas producciones, se requiere suelos con altos niveles de materia orgánica, periodicamente, fertilización química complementaria, riegos oportunos.Prospera mejor en climas templados y cálidos.
Es empleado para alimentación de vacunos, ovinos, cuyes. Previamente deberá ser oreado convenientemente acondicionado, por unas cinco horas, antes de alimentar a los animales.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Alper

Amigos:
El pasto Maralfalfa por ser un pasto de corte, requiere prestar mucha atención en esta tarea, por cuanto debe realizarse, al nivel del suelo, si dejamos los llamados palotes ó cortes por encima del suelo, el cultivo se irá perdiendo paulatinamente, bajando sus rendimientos hasta desaparecer. *Cual es la causa*: la emisión de nuevos brotes y raices deberá realizarse bajo el suelo , y esto ocurrirá cuando el corte es realizado a este nivel, obtenemos un buen enraizamiento y buén desarrollo de tallos.
 En caso contrario la emisión de brotes y raices se realiza en la parte aérea, con la consiguiente pérdida de estas partes, y al ocurrir esto el cultivo decae despúes de cada corte, hasta su completa extinción.
Es importantante reforzar la incorporación de materia orgánica, por lo menos una vez a al año, y si fuera posible un refuerzo con fertilizantes químicos, esto de acuerdo al tipo de suelo y de lo observado en cada plantación.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## kscastaneda

Fenomenal tu aporte Alfredo buena observación.
Es importante recalcar ayudar a la transformación de la materia orgánica en sustancias utiles para los cultivos con los microorganismos eficaces. 
Alfredo, te comento que el Municipio de Guadalupe esta empleando EM para tratar las lagunas de oxidación, estuve el jueves por allí, ya se redujo los olores ofensivos drásticamente, asimismo esta transformando las RSO (residuos solidos orgánicos del mercado) en biofertilizante. Este jueves estaré de nuevo por allá, ojala estes por la zona. 
La maralfalfa que me diste ya esta en Italia esta creciendo normalmente. 
Saludos,

----------


## Alper

Carlos:
Me interesa saber cual es el destino final de los RSO, tratados con EM.
Esta semana no puedo viajar.Coordinemos para tu próxima visita.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Alper

Amigos:  A partir de la *primera semana de Julio*, dispongo de semilla de *MARALFALFA.* Excelente forrajera de altos rendimientos, cero pesticidas durante su cultivo, cortes cada sesenta a setenta días. 
Incorporar abundante materia orgánica descompuesta al suelo, si fuera posible adicionando EM, antes de la siembra.
Pasto exclusivamente de corte, excelente base forrajera para animales mayores y menores. *Envios a todo el país.* Saludos cordiales.

----------


## danze

puedes darme los datos de densidad de siemrebra, precio, tiempo de riego m3, requerimieto de suelos, esoy interesado en comprar tu semilla,  atte daniel zegarra  rpm:*935567

----------


## Alper

Estimado Daniel:
Para la siembra del pasto Maralfalfa, se realiza el surcado a 70 cm., la cantidad de semilla empleada es de 2,000 Kg/Ha aproximadamente, hablamos de cañas seleccionadas.
Se requiere un suelo con un buén porcentaje de materia orgánica, si no lo tuviera, incorporar materia orgánica descompuesta, antes de la siembra,se han obtenido muy buenos resultados empleando EM en el proceso de compostaje. 
La cantidad de agua requerida para su cultivo está de acuerdo al tipo de suelo, clima , etc. *Siendo un pasto de corte de alta producción*, requiere de un buén manejo de la fertilización teniendo como base la materia orgánica disponible, suplementado con fertilización química si fuera necesario.
En los cultivos realizados a la fecha, no han requerido control químico para las plagas ó enfermedades, lo cual es una ventaja económica para el productor, así como la de obtener un forraje sin restos de agroquímicos.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Alper

Estimada taty2bb:
Tu requerimiento de semilla de Maralfalfa, para realizar tus prácticas, te los envio sin costo alguno, solamente pagas el flete.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## kscastaneda

Alfredo me enviaste la semilla ? 
Saludos,

----------


## Alper

CARLOS:
Estoy coordinando el transporte desde el  fundo, te confirmo en el transcurso del día.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Alper

Carlos:
El Martes 2 de Octubre, te envié lo solicitado, por la empresa de trans. Línea.
*65 33 85
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Alper

Carlos: confirmame la recepción de lo solicitado.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## kscastaneda

Alfredo hoy recogí la semilla, estamos al habla in-box. 
Saludos,

----------


## Alper

Amigos:
A partir de la segunda semana de Noviembre, dispongo de semilla de MARALFALFA.
Envios a todo el país.MARALFALFA MARZO 2011 017.jpgMARALFALFA MARZO 2011 018.jpgMARALFALFA LOTE 2 - LOS TAYALES 015.jpg

----------


## kscastaneda

Ayer estuve en una agroindustria Libertaña productora de paltos e hice la siguiente sugerencia : 
1. Que siembren dos lineas paralelas de maralfalfa a destiempo con la finalidad de que cumpla su función de cortina rompeviento mientras se cosecha una de las dos lineas para el ganado vacuno. (Aprovechar recursos).
2. Que le den EM.1 al ganado en su agua con la finalidad que la materia orgánica se transforme en sustancias bioactivas y a su vez el volumen sea compactado por acción de los microorganismos al procesarla; ahorrandose así costes de flete y mano de obra. (Ahorro y bienestar). 
La idea le pareció genial a la ingeniera de campo, quien a su vez esta inyectando EM.COMPOST con la finalidad de descomponer la M.O y a su vez mitigar el efecto salino que presenta un sector.

----------


## yona

holas noches .. soy de apurimac una de los departamentos mas pobres del peru. y me encantaría sembrar la MARALFALFA ya que desde siempre mi familia a criado ganado pero los vendemos muy barato ya que no alcanza su peso ideal.los alimentamos con pasto natural, alfalfa y eno. tengo varias dudas: 1ro. la maralfalfa es un producto trasgenico?pues oí que los productos transgenicos son malos para el suelo. 2do... como aria para comprar las semillas. 3ro. vivo en un valle de la sierra apurimeña donde cae helada 3 meses al año, crecería este pasto?.4to. alguna desventaja de este pasto?. anticipadamente, agradezco su respuesta y tu tiempo.

----------


## Alper

Estimado Yona:
Para responder tus preguntas:
1)No es transgénico.
2)Es un pasto de corte de origen tropical.
   Te puedo indicar que en Cajamarca, a 2,650 msnm., se cultiva con relativo exito. 
   En la época de mayor frio, su producción de forraje no es buena. 
Si te interesa realizar algunas pruebas, te podria enviar un poco de semilla.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## yona

hooo que bueno que no sea transgenico .porque me asustan los transgenicos. me encantaría recibir semillas de este pasto.estoy estudiando en arequipa, viajare ami tierra para navidad, pues mis padres crían vacas allá y me encantaría llevar la semilla. dígame como hago para poder obtener su semilla en arequipa?
el sembrio es igual como sembrar el alfalfal.y cuanto tiempo me durara el pasto.gracias por su atención.

----------


## Alper

Yona:
Indicame un N° telefónico de contacto, ó enviame un mensaje privado con tus datos.
Para que tengas una idea de como se siembra, revisa el foro desde el inicio, verás algunas fotos, que son bastante ilustrativas de como sembrar.
Es muy diferente a la forma de sembrar la Alfalfa.
Para Alfalfa empleamos semilla botánica, granos, y para la Maralfalfa, empleamos las cañas.
Saludos cordiales.MARALFALFA LOTE 2 - LOS TAYALES 022.jpgMARALFALFA LOTE 2 - LOS TAYALES 023.jpgMARALFALFA LOTE 2 - LOS TAYALES 015.jpgMARALFALFA LOTE 2 - LOS TAYALES 185.jpg

----------


## yona

buenas tardes amigo, te envie un mensaje privado con mis datos. ojala te alla llegado. digame una cosa cuando podria enviarme las caññas de maralfalfa . en mi anterior menaje , le puse algunas dudas.ojala pueda responderme pronto, resiba mis saludos

----------


## Alper

Estimado Yona:
Te envié un mensaje privado.
Saludos.

----------


## yona

buenas noches señor alfredo,estoy esperando ya hace 5 dias alguna respuesta suya ,y asta ahora no me a escrito ahun nada. como señor alfredo del envio.ya se acerca e dia de mi viaje.
agradeseria alguna respuesta suya.

----------


## Alper

Estimado Yona:
Con la paciencia se gana la gloria,..............., hoy despaché tu pedido, como se trata de una prueba, cumplo con enviarte lo prometido, aún cuando no cubre los costos de envio y el costo del producto. Suerte y cualquier duda con gusto para apoyarte.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Alper

Amigos:
Dispongo de semilla de MARALFALFA, envios a todo el país.
Contactar al telef. *976-156693, RPM * 65 33 85 Saludos cordiales.*

----------


## yona

buenas noches Señor Alfredo.hoy fui a cruz del sur y ya llego el pasto que usted me envio tan generosamente, pensando solo en apoyar alos de este foro y las personas  como yo que tiene muchas ganas de hacer algo por su tierra pobre pero con abundante riqueza.estoy muy feliz viajo prontito a mi tierra y porque ya termine la u y con buenas notas, voy a mi tierra con muchas espectativas y sobre todo con fe. llegare muchas cosas y lo que mas me emociona es el pasto que me envio....
gracias de corazon , usted es muy generoso, seque no lo iso por ganar dinero sino por ayudar.
talvez no tenga las palabras especiaficas que quiero decirte .pero estoy muy agradesito con usted. que tenga una bonita navidad en compañia de su familia y muchos exitos y proyectos en el año que viene. dios lo vendiga señor alfredo.
haaaaaaaa , me olvidaba. are un seguimiento desde su sembrio asta ver que tal crecio. lo enviare esas fotos y para que vea como me fue. .....
PD:envieme por favor, el manuel del manejo , la siembra, la cosecha,tiempo , abonado , modo de sembrio. alimentacion para los animales, tiempo y horas, etc, usted me entiende....gracias......

----------

Alper

----------


## Mikel1961

Estimado Alfredo: 
Estoy en Ica en la zona de Agua Santa que esta en la carretera que lleva a Huaytara (Humay), el clima es calido ya sea invierno o verano (en verano el calor es intenso), las noches son algo frias. Aqui generalmente se cultiva algodon, alfalfa y maiz amarillo. ¿Crees que podria sembrar tu variedad? Me interesa pues estoy por poner un establo y me parece un forraje muy interesante. 
Tienes algun antecedente de siembra en esta zona. 
Saludos 
entrada a a la altura de PiscoDentro de mi predio tengo

----------


## Jesus Huaman

Estimado Alfredo, 
Interesante todo los comentarios de este pasto, me gustaría  hacer una prueba. Podrías enviarme una muestra a Chincha. 
Quiero hacer una prueba en una quebrada de Chincha a 1500msm, donde hay abundante sol todo el año. Nosotros producimos alfalfa en 15 dias sin insecticida ni abonamiento. Cuando instalamos un nuevo lote de alfalfa esto nos dura 8 años porque la grama mata a la alfalfa. En esta zona hay de 2 a 3 meses durante el año que no tenemos agua y a la alfalfa no la regamos, pero esta no se muere, y cuando la regamos vuelve a brotar; claro cuando recién plantamos la alfalfa nos aseguramos que a planta no le falta para que esta pueda enraizar(6 meses).

----------


## Alper

Amigos:
Es un excelente forraje tropical, he realizado algunos envios de prueba, para zonas frías.
Lo mejor es realizar una pequeña prueba en sus predios, antes de sembrar en mayor extensión.
Por favor envienme sus datos via MENSAJE PRIVADO, los interesados. 
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Alper

Amigos:
Dispongo de semilla de Maralfalfa, a partir del Mes de Marzo.
Saludos cordiales.  Telef. 976-156693
RPM    * 65 33 85

----------


## pacotore

hola. entre marafalfa, alfalfa , maiz forrajero cual mejor??

----------


## Alper

Estimado amigo:
Si partimos por la ubicación geográfica, recordemos que la Maralfalfa es de origen tropical, compararla con otros forrajes en el trópico, creo que sale ganando.
Ahora si te ubicas en la Sierra, sin duda la Alfalfa, responde muy bién, el maiz forrajero en segundo lugar, y la Maralfalfa, si estás en un valle abrigado, ten en cuenta que durante los meses de menor temperatura, su desarrollo es muy lento.
Pero si estás en la costa, una combinación, de las tres, seria muy interesante, cada una presenta ventajas, la Maralfalfa no requiere fumigarla para el tratamiento de plagas y enfermedades, y un período corto entre cortes, el maíz forrajero, con el choclo a punto, produce un gran volumen de alimento, y la Alfalfa que es la reyna de las forrajeras, bién cuidada, produce excelentes rendimientos.
Justamente hace algunos días visité un establo lechero, el cual maneja muy bién estos tres cultivos, para alimentar su hato lechero, reduciendo considerablente el empleo de alimento concentrado.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## kscastaneda

Alfredo como vas ?

----------


## Alper

Estimado Carlos:
Todo va bién, esperando tus comentarios a los diversos temas del foro.
Dispongo de semilla de Maralfalfa.
Saludos cordiales.

----------

Marco Pereira Bazán

----------


## Mikel1961

Estimado Alfredo: 
Retomando el tema, quisiera hacer una prueba en mi terreno estoy ubicado a la altura de Pisco aproximadamente en el km 11 de la carretera a Humay, en esta zona se cultiva alfalfa, algodon, maiz amarillo y maiz forrajero, aunque no todos los predios son iguales, algunos aun conservan algo de salitre y otros por el uso que se le ha dado han mejorado muchisimo. Quisiera saber, de acuerdo a tu basta experiencia, si este pasto podria servirme, pues estoy pensando comprar ganado para pasteo y produccion de leche. El clima es bastante seco y soleado, de dia la temperatura puede llegar a 30-35° y en la noche enfria entre las 3:00 a 4:00 am 15°. Como es logico al ser clima seco, la sensacion termica se acentua. 
De repente podria hacer alguna prueba en diferentes zonas de mi terreno para ver el resultado. Por otro lado el maralfalfa es resistente a algunas plagas, pero no necesariamente a todas, imagino que requiere abonar y curar como cualquier planta. 
Escribeme para ponernos en contacto mi correo es miguelgz61@gmail.com 
Un abrazo. 
Miguel

----------


## Alper

Estimado Miguel:
Las condiciones del clima que mencionas, son buenas, en cuanto a la presencia de sales , pueden ser corregidas.
Lo mejor es realizar una prueba de su cultivo.
Te recuerdo que la Maralfalfa es un forraje de corte, no es adecuado para pastoreo.
En cuanto al ataque de plagas y enfermedades, no ha sido necesario su control hasta el momento, debido a su rápido desarrollo, produce una grán masa de follaje, que supera a las pérdidas ocasionadas por insectos plaga.
Por ser un cultivo de grán producción, exige mantener el suelo en buenas condiciones de fertilidad, abundante compost, ó algo similar, y evaluando su rendimiento, reforzar con fertilización química.
Cuando te decidas, avísame por mensaje privado, para enviarte la cantidad que requieras.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Alper

Estimados amigos:
Dispongo de semilla de Maralfalfa.
Envios a todo el país.
Telef. 976-156693, RPM * 65 33 85
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## pacotore

hola. aparte venderas semillas de soja/ soya para forraje. o sabes donde las puedo conseguir.. pues en lima nadie tiene

----------


## Marco Pereira Bazán

Hola Alper, Quisiera saber cual es el precio por kilogramo y cuando necesito de semilla /ha. ? y cual es tu ubicacion, yo me encuentro en Trujillo.
 Gracias

----------


## Alper

Amigos: 
Solamente tengo a la venta semilla de Maralfalfa.

----------


## Alper

Amigos:
Gran producción de forraje, sembrando pasto Maralfalfa.
Es un pasto tropical de corte, perfectamente adaptado a la costa, y a climas templados.
Dispongo de semilla.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Alper

Amigos:
Dispongo de semilla de Maralfalfa, para entrega inmediata.
Excelente forrajera de corte.
Mayores informes a los telefs.
           976-156693
           RPM * 65 33 85
           RPC 98 78 94 586
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Alper

Amigos:
Dispongo a la venta de últimos lotes de semilla de Maralfalfa.
EXCELENTE FORRAJERA DE CORTE.
Envios a todo el país.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Alper

Amigos:  
Nuevamente dispongo de semilla de MARALFALFA, excelente forrajera de corte.
Se emplea también como cortaviento con doble propósito, para alimentar el ganado, y preparar compost.
Saludos cordiales. INFORMES: Telef. 98-78 94 586

----------


## Alper

Amigos:
A partir del 1° de Marzo, dispongo de semilla de Maralfalfa. Informes: RPC 98-7894 586 Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Alper

Amigos:
Ante inminente llegada del fenómeno del niño, aprovechemos esta coyuntura, sembrando un forraje tropical de alto rendimiento.
Dispongo de semilla de MARALFALFA, para su entrega inmediata.
Excelente también como cortina cortaviento de rápido desarrollo y  como aporte de materia orgánica de gran volumen para la preparación de cómpost.
Contactos al telef, *987 894586*
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Alper

Amigos:
A partir del Mes de Junio dispongo de semilla de Maralfalfa.
Excelente forrajera de corte, así como cortina natural de doble propósito.
Informes; *Telef. 987-89 45 86
Saludos cordiales.*

----------


## Alper

Amigos:
A partir de la presente semana dispongo de semilla de MARALFALFA, excelente forrajera de corte.
Pedidos:    * a los teléfonos: 976-156693, RPM * 65 33 85
                 RPC 98 78 94 586*

----------


## Alper

Amigos:
La MARALFALFA,  se emplea como cultivo de doble propósito, como cortina cortaviento natural, en triple hilera, realizando en forma escalonada el corte de una de las líneas para preparar cómpost ó alimento para animales.
Disponemos de semilla para su pronto envío.

----------


## Alper

Amigos:
Dispongo de semilla de MARALFALFA. INFORMES: RPC 987-894586, 976-156693,RPM * 65 33 85
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Alper

Dispongo DE semilla de MARALFALFA.
Excelente forrajera tropical de corte. Gran producción.
Informes: RPC 987-89486

----------


## daniel25_387@hotmail.com

> Dispongo DE semilla de MARALFALFA.
> Excelente forrajera tropical de corte. Gran producción.
> Informes: RPC 987-89486

 hola alper, quiero hacer una prueba en huaraz - ancash y necesito semilla para 100 m2, podrias informarme sobre el costo por kilo y si puedes enviarmelo para huaraz gracias. lo necesito en 2 semanas.

----------


## Alper

La respuesta se envió por mensaje privado.

----------


## Alper

Aprovechemos los exedentes de agua para instalar un excelente forraje tropical de corte. MARALFALFA. 
Informes. RPC 987- 89 486

----------


## Alper

Amigos ganaderos:
Hay que sacar provecho " al niño", sembrando este excelente forraje tropical de corte. Resistente a plagas y enfermedades.

----------


## Alper

Dispongo de semilla de MARALFALFA. Envios a todo el país. Informes: 987- 894 586
Excelente forrajera tropical de corte.

----------


## vanesmar

Hola, cual es el costo de la semilla de maralfalfa?, por aqui sembramos a goteo (Majes - Arequipa), mi intencion en probarlo como la siembra de maiz a 75cm entre surco y surco.
Gracias!
Vanessa

----------


## Alper

No hay problema, te recomiendo tener mucho cuidado al realizar el corte,para no trozar las cintas de riego.
Realizar un buen corte del forraje es fundamental, es necesario efectuarlo al ras del suelo, por cuanto los nuevos brotes y nuevas raíces deberán tomar contacto con el suelo lo más pronto posibleNOVIEMBRE-DICIEMBRE 2011 057.jpgNOVIEMBRE-DICIEMBRE 2011 058.jpgNOVIEMBRE-DICIEMBRE 2011 059.jpgNOVIEMBRE-DICIEMBRE 2011 060.jpgNOVIEMBRE-DICIEMBRE 2011 061.jpg.
Muchos campos pierden productividad después de cada corte por no tener en cuenta este sencillo detalle.
El costo te lo envío por mensaje privado.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Alper

Semilla de maralfalfa: VIAJE DEL 19 AL 28 DE JUNIO DEL 2010 042.jpgMARALFALFA EN JAYANCA 05.jpgMARALFALFA EN JAYANCA 04.jpgMARALFALFA EN JAYANCA 01.jpg
Excelente forrajera de corte: Informes : 987 894 586

----------


## Alper

Dispongo de semilla de Maralfalfa. Envíos a todo el país. Informes: 987-894586

----------


## Alper

Semilla de Maralfalfa, último stock del año, enviamos a todo el país.
Informes: Telef. 987-89 45 86

----------


## darkencore

es un tema antiguo pero ojala conteste, a cuanto para una Ha y hacia la ciudad de Pisco km230.

----------


## Alper

La siembra se realiza empleando la semilla vegetativa, o sea la caña de la planta. Un  Kg. contiene aprox. cuatro cañas de un metro.
Para una Ha. se requieren aproximadamente 2,500 Kg. kg. de cañas.
El centro de producción se encuentra ubicado en Guadalupe, La Libertad.
Si no es posible adquirir la cantidad indicada. Sugiero comprar unos 500 Kg. para establecer un semillero.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## gonztato

a cuanto el kilo de semilla de maralfalfa

----------


## Alper

Respuesta enviada via Notificaciones, gracias.

----------


## Alper

Amigos:
A partir de la primera semana de Enero del año 2016, dispongo de semilla de MARALFALFA.
Excelente forrajera de corte. Envíos a todo el país. Informes: Teléfono: 987-894-586, rpc.

----------


## johnny

Amigo Alper,  a cuanto el kilo de semilla de maralfalfa para una Ha, lo deseo para cartavio trujillo.

----------


## Alper

Indicame un telef. de contacto

----------


## Peru Verde

podrias enviarme toda la informacion a mi correo: mdvicente1@gmail.com 
Precios..
Soporte.
Garantia. etc.. y en que clima son aceptables lo tengo cerca a julcan adentro.. en un caserio de clima calido.
saludos-  
Peru Verde

----------


## Alper

Si tienes clima cálido y disponibilidad de agua, los rendimientos esperados serán muy buenos.
Te envío información a tu correo.Gracias.

----------


## Alper

Excelente y gran rendidora, forrajera de corte.
Proveemos de semilla. Envíos a todo el país.
Telef.   987 894 586

----------


## Alper

Amigos:
A partir del 15 de Marzo, dispongo de semilla de Maralfalfa, altos rendimientos, cero pesticidas, fácil manejo. Excelente forrajera de corte. Informes: RPC 987 894 586
Envíos a todo el país.

----------


## Alper

Excelente forrajera de corte. Rápido brotamiento. No requiere aplicaciones de plaguicidas, bajo costo de producción.IMG_20160322_101751.jpgIMG_20160322_101753.jpg

----------


## Alper

Amigos: Dispongo de semilla de Maralfalfa. Pedidos al teléfono: 987 894 586 
Envíos a todo el país. Altos rendimientos, en forraje de corte.

----------


## Alper

Amigos a partir de la fecha dispongo de semilla de maralfalfa. Excelente forrajera de corte. envíos a todo el país- Informes llamando al teléfono 987-894 586

----------


## Alper

Dispongo de semilla de MARALFALFA.
Excelente forrajera de corte. INFORMES: 987-894-586
Envíos a todo el país.

----------


## Alper

Amigos:
Dispongo de semilla de Maralfalfa. Excelente forrajera de corte.
Cero pesticidas en su cultivo. Altos rendimientos. Envíos a todo el país. Informes: 987-894-586

----------


## Alper

Excelente forrajera de corte. Enviamos semilla a todo el país. Altos rendimientos.
Cero pesticidas. Informes telef. 987 - 894 - 586070.jpg071.jpg079.jpg296.jpg

----------


## alfagolf31

> Amigos:
> Tengo a la venta semilla de *MARALFALFA,* excelente forrajera perenne.
> Sus rendimientos oscilan entre *120 y 200 Toneladas por corte, cada setenta días.*
> Está muy difundido su cultivo entre los ganaderos de Colombia y Ecuador.
> Apto para todo tipo de ganado y animales menores, como cuyes, conejos, etc.
> Cordialmente atenderé sus consultas y pedidos.

 Hola, puedes proporcionarme tus datos de contacto.
Gracias, saludos.
Antonio Gallegos

----------


## Alper

Amigos:
A parir del mes de Marzo dispongo de semilla de MARALFALFA.
Excelente forrajera tropical perenne.
Informes. Telef. 987 894 586

----------


## delesa

Me agradaría saber que disponibilidad tiene y el lugar de origen. y por supuesto su precio por millar de Esquejes

----------


## Alper

Envío mensaje privado.

----------

